# My VERY active plec!



## lulu (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I have just recently bought a new coldwater plec for my goldfish tank and have noticed that he is amazingly active, doing circuits of the tank very very fast for a couple of hours a day. I hought they were supposed to be quiet creatures - is this normal behaviour?!
I have a 20 gallon tank with 4 small golds in it. All my chemical levels are fine etc. could it be that the temperature isn't great for him?
I would greatly appreciate any opinions from people who know much more than i do. I've become quite attached to the little guy and would hate to think of him not being a happy little chappy!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes i would think the temps wouldnt be so great for him, is he still alive?


----------



## lalo (Jun 2, 2005)

also, have you added some salt to the tank?? it's terrible for them (sorry if you already knew that )


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

what sort of Pleco is he ??


----------



## leongreenway (Mar 29, 2005)

dont know what others think of this but try adding a heater and raising the temperature to 24 degress. I have read that goldfish in general do better at this temperature and are more active. Plec wont feel so cold - Bingo. 

Heaters arent expensive.

Let me know how u got on !!


----------

